# chat (for road surfacing) danger?



## conchoreb (Jan 9, 2016)

Weird question, but I'm planning on making a coop out of an old shed that had chat laid down for ground cover. Chat has several minerals that are toxic. I am planning to remove as much as possible but since the pieces are BB sized it will be impossible to remove it all. Anyone know if chickens will eat this stuff thinking it's gravel or small rocks or will they instinctively avoid?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I have been around hot oiled chatted roads most of my life. My guess is that the chickens will leave it alone. If you get as much as you can scraped off, I would think it would be ok....Anyone else have any advice??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The assumption being made is that the birds will get everything they need and won't resort to ingesting what isn't good for them. Or inadvertently grab something they shouldn't.

Think of how many birds have ended up with botulism because they ate something not good for them. I've seen my young birds go after colorful caterpillars and regret that decision. 

And is there anything in the material that can be absorbed through the skin? 

As you can tell, I would not use it if my birds have easy access to it.


----------

